# El gato se está comiendo al pájaro.



## jackinto

Hola, Foreros,

Una amiga me preguntó cómo se dice en inglés “Un gato se está comiendo al pájaro.” Le pregunté, “¿No es igual que un gato está comiendo un pájaro? Ella insiste de que con el artículo definido (el pájaro) se usa el pronombre “se.”  Pues he estudiado mucho los usos del se pero no sé en lo cual cabe esto. Adivino que será el se con valor de intensificador, quizas trata de una mascota. Tal vez ¡este miserable gato se está comiendo a Piolín! ¡Santa cachucha! Ya odio a este gato. ¿Qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## gvergara

Hola, a mí me parece que normalmente emplearíamos el _se _(¿dativo ético se llama?  ), independientemente del artículo empleado, cuando empleamos verbos como _comer _u otros que nos reportan algún tipo de satisfacción. _Un gato *se *está comiendo a un pájaro_ a mí me suena mucho más natural que al omitir el _se_. Por si acaso, no se dice _insiste de que_..., pues el verbo _insistir _puede ser usado como transitivo directo, o con la preposición _con_. Ella insiste que...


----------



## Rocko!

jackinto said:


> Tal vez ¡este miserable gato se está comiendo a Piolín! ¡Santa cachucha! Ya odio a este gato. ¿Qué piensan ustedes?


No, para nada. Es como dijo @gvergara, que lo natural es decir la frase con "se". 
Tal vez sí hay "intención", pero no es una explicación que goce de consenso, por ejemplo: _Sandra está comiendo mi lunch_ (se lo di para que lo coma), Vs _Sandra *se *está comiendo mi lunch_ (no se lo di, ella lo come sin mi permiso).


----------



## franzjekill

"... al pájaro" si es un pájaro determinado: un pájaro que estaba en la casa; un pájaro que hacía nido en el jardín; etc.
"... un pájaro" si es un pájaro cualquiera.
Lo anterior no tiene relación alguna con que usemos "se" o no lo usemos.


----------



## jackinto

gvergara said:


> Hola, a mí me parece que normalmente emplearíamos el _se _(¿dativo ético se llama?  ), independientemente del artículo empleado, cuando empleamos verbos como _comer _u otros que nos reportan algún tipo de satisfacción. _Un gato *se *está comiendo a un pájaro_ a mí me suena mucho más natural que al omitir el _se_. Por si acaso, no se dice _insiste de que_..., pues el verbo _insistir _puede ser usado como transitivo directo, o con la preposición _con_. Ella insiste que...


¡Gracias, gvergara, voy a averiguar sobre este dativo ético! Y también gracias por la corrección.


----------



## jackinto

Rocko! said:


> No, para nada. Es como dijo @gvergara, que lo natural es decir la frase con "se".
> Tal vez sí hay "intención", pero no es una explicación que goce de consenso, por ejemplo: _Sandra está comiendo mi lunch_ (se lo di para que lo coma), Vs _Sandra *se *está comiendo mi lunch_ (no se lo di, ella lo come sin mi permiso).


Gracias, Rocko, me cuesta mucho entender tales matices sutiles especialmente si no existen algo parecido en inglés. ¿Se usa la forma _comerse _con la primera persona también? "Me estoy comieno" suena raro. Pues, se me he comido una mosca, hablando de algo hecho sin querer.


----------



## jackinto

franzjekill said:


> "... al pájaro" si es un pájaro determinado: un pájaro que estaba en la casa; un pájaro que hacía nido en el jardín; etc.
> "... un pájaro" si es un pájaro cualquiera.
> Lo anterior no tiene relación alguna con que usemos "se" o no lo usemos.


¡Muchas gracias, franzjekil!


----------



## gvergara

jackinto, es absolutamente natural emplearlo con cualquier persona gramatical, incluyendo yo. El caso de la mosca es medio raro... yo diría me tragué una mosca, no sé si comerse sea lo más apropiado. De cualquier manera, pienso que igual diría me comí un mosca.


----------



## jackinto

Gracias otra vez. Además eso del dativo ético se ve una muy buena pista para mi. Cuandoquiera me encuentro a uno de esos me pregunto ¿por qué? Parece un pronombre extra. Pues ahora entiendo mejor.


----------



## gvergara

Si me permites un detalle, jackinto, no sé si esté expandido el uso de cuandoquiera en español, al menos en mi país no (a diferencia de dondequiera, cualquiera). Entiendo que probablemente hayas pensado en whenever, pero yo preferiría simplemente decir Cuando/Cada vez que me encuentro con uno de ésos...


----------



## Agró

El dativo ético es otra cosa: _Se *nos *ha muerto la abuela._

Ese "se" forma parte del uso pronominal del verbo comer*se*.
Se usa para dar un matiz más personal o afectivo que usar simplemente "comer".

(Y, por cierto, ya era hora de que el gato se comiera a ese pájaro repelente.)


----------



## gvergara

Ya, como dije en mi contribución, no estaba seguro de su denominación. ¿Este _se _enfático tiene algún nombre especial?


----------



## TheCrociato91

La RAE coincide con Agró en que _no _es dativo ético sino lo que ellos llaman "dativo aspectual o concordado". En el post de abajo también hay un enlace a la Nueva Gramática.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229775443177418754
Para más información sobre los distintos tipos de dativo: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283673248652296197


----------



## Agró

Ya ha contestado TheCrociato91 profusa y acertadamente. Añado (solo para simplificar las cosas) que puede llamársele "_se _pronominal" (como dice el DPD en el punto 1, sección 3), o en función de la persona gramatical, "_me _pronominal", "_te _pronominal", etc.


----------



## jackinto

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Me han dado un curso entero que voy a seguir estudiando. Lo agredezco.


----------



## jackinto

Vaya pues, pensando más en este me di cuenta que todavía sigo sin una buena respuesta a la pregunta que me hizo mi amiga de como se dice “Un gato se está comiendo al pájaro” en inglés. Creo que para dar el énfasis apropiado al dativo aspectual hay que agregar una palabra de énfasis, así que voy a intentar: That darn cat is eating the bird!

¿Que opinan?


----------



## pmb327

A cat is eating up the bird.


----------



## jackinto

pmb327 said:


> A cat is eating up the bird.


So the sense of it is that the cat is eating it up completely, leaving nothing but feathers and bones?


----------



## TheCrociato91

It's difficult to render it into English. The added emphasis definitely lies on the action of eating, not on the cat. So I quite like pmb's translation. Indeed, the addition of the emphatic "se" to verbs like comer and beber _can_ correspond to the addition of "up" to verbs like eat and drink. One of its possible emphatic values of "se" is that of completion of an action, which seems to be the case here (although above gvergara spoke of satisfaction rather than completion). Let's say what native speakers of Spanish say, though.


----------



## pmb327

jackinto said:


> So the sense of it is that the cat is eating it up completely, leaving nothing but feathers and bones?


Yes, and with relish.


----------



## jackinto

pmb327 said:


> Yes, and with relish.


Aha! Ha ha ha, I think I've got it! Thank you!


----------



## jackinto

TheCrociato91 said:


> It's difficult to render it into English. The added emphasis definitely lies on the action of eating, not on the cat. So I quite like pmb's translation. Indeed, the addition of the emphatic "se" to verbs like comer and beber _can_ correspond to the addition of "up" to verbs like eat and drink. One of its possible emphatic values of "se" is that of completion of an action, which seems to be the case here (although above gvergara spoke of satisfaction rather than completion). Let's say what native speakers of Spanish say, though.


With all this help I feel I'm learning something! Thanks! By the way, I wish my Spanish were as good as your English!


----------



## gvergara

No quiero armar polémica, pero de verdad no pasa por un tema de énfasis. _Comer _y _tomar _(el equivalente común a _beber _en mi país) simplemente suenan mejor con _se_. Aunque la original fuese una oración mas bien neutral en la que uno quiera meramente enunciar la acción del malévolo gato, igual usaría el pronombre _se_. La traducción al inglés ya depende de qué énfasis se le quiera dar (_eat _o _eat up_), pero en español me suena incompleta la versión sin _se_.


----------



## TheCrociato91

¿Entonces discrepas de lo que dice la RAE en el primer tuit de mi post #13 sobre el valor del "se" y la validez de la oración sin el "se"? Pregunto no porque no se pueda discrepar de la RAE, faltaría más, sino porque igual podría ser un caso de variación regional o algo por el estilo.


----------



## jackinto

gvergara said:


> No quiero armar polémica, pero de verdad no pasa por un tema de énfasis. _Comer _y _tomar _(el equivalente común a _beber _en mi país) simplemente suenan mejor con _se_. Aunque la original fuese una oración mas bien neutral en la que uno quiera meramente enunciar la acción del malévolo gato, igual usaría el pronombre _se_. La traducción al inglés ya depende de qué énfasis se le quiera dar (_eat _o _eat up_), pero en español me suena incompleta la versión sin _se_.


Bueno, parece que uno necesite desarrollar un sentido de lo correcto y eso solo viene con la practica, ¿verdad? De todos modos, agredezco todo lo que has hecho para mi instruccion.


----------



## gvergara

TheCrociato91 said:


> ¿Entonces discrepas de lo que dice la RAE en el primer tuit de mi post #13 sobre el valor del "se" y la validez de la oración sin el "se"? Pregunto no porque no se pueda discrepar de la RAE, faltaría más, sino porque igual podría ser un caso de variación regional o algo por el estilo.


Sí, discrepo. La RAE es normativa, recoge todo lo que pasa en el mundo hispanohablante, pero la verdad parece estar muy expandido el uso pronominal de comer, tomar (beber), y otros verbos de "goce".


----------



## Rocko!

En este caso creo que simplemente es mejor aprender la forma que más se emplea en el país en donde uno está, si es que el interés es usar expresiones que resulten lo más naturales posibles dentro de ese país.


----------



## jackinto

Gracias otra vez a TheCrociato91, gvergara, y Rocko. Es bueno tomar en cuenta cual es el correcto según el RAE y al mismo tiempo practicar hablar a la manera en la que hablan aquí en mi país de acogida. Por eso agredezco todo su ayuda.


----------

